# ShowMyPC Ersatz (SSH-Tunnel)

## LinuxTom

Hallo Leute,

vielleicht kennt ja der eine oder andere das Programm. Da es das nicht (vollständig) unter Linux gibt meine Frage wie ich das anders realisieren kann.

Ich habe einen Server zu Hause, der ständig läuft. Wenn mich also jemand anruft und möchte, dass ich auf seinen Rechner schaue, könnte ich einen SSH-Tunnel von Ihm zu mir nach Hause aufbauen und ich baue auch einen SSH-Tunnel zu mir nach Hause auf, da ich meistens unterwegs bin.

Nun habe ich bei meiner DSL-1000-Verbindung jedoch ein kleines Geschwindigkeitsproblem und da meine Frage: Wenn er und ich beispielsweise mit DSL-6000 "unterwegs" sind, wäre es doch schön, wenn sich beide Clients über meinen Server "austauschen", doch dann direkt eine Verbindung aufbauen. Achtung: Es kann sein, dass wir beide in einem privaten Netzwerk sind.

Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür, auch wenn sie völlig anders aussieht?

----------

## schachti

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was genau Du willst, aber evtl. ist VNC oder NX das, was Dir hilft.

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich wollte den Aufbau eines eigenen VNP-Servers vermeiden, weil da alle Verbindungen über diesen gehen. Ursache ist, Wenn ich mit meinem Laptop in Hamburg an DSL-16.000 bin, meine Frau in München auch mit DSL-16.000 und wir 'ne VPN-Verbindung aufbauen, geht die über unseren Heimatort, wo mein Server steht. Und da habe ich nur DSL-1.000. Ich wollte diese Bremse umgehen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann bau denn SSH Tunnel doch direkt von Dir zu deiner Frau (16k <-> 16k) auf.

Sollte mit einem DynDNS, oder auch nur nachfragen, zu bewerkstelligen sein.

Tobi

----------

## LinuxTom

Nun bin ich jedoch manchmal in einem Firmennetz und meine Frau auch hinter einem Router. Da ist nischt mit direkter IP.  :Sad: 

----------

## manuels

Bringt da vielleicht [url=Tinc]http://www.tinc-vpn.org/[/url] was?

----------

## Genone

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe wird das nicht ohne "Vermittler" zwischen beiden Seiten gehen, auch nicht nachträglich, da man nicht einfach die IP Verbindungen umbiegen kann (spätestens der Router im Firmennetzwerk würde da blockieren).

----------

## Finswimmer

Ein Server im Internet würde zumindest das Geschwindigkeitsproblem lösen.

Ob Dir der Aufwand und das Geld wert ist, musst Du wissen.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Bringt da vielleicht Tinc was?

 

Nicht wirklich. Da sind auch die IP-Adressen hinter einer Firmenfirewall bekannt. Und wenn sich die Standpunkte beider Partner ändern, bräuchte ich doch wieder einen für beide Seiten bekannten Vermittler.

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ein Server ... Ob Dir der Aufwand und das Geld wert ist ...

 

Im Augenblick nicht. Ich mache auch ab und zu WWW-Seiten, wenn da mal irgend wann ein Server "übrig" ist, werde ich darüber nachdenken.

Danke erst einmal für Eure Ideen. Soll aber wohl nicht sein.  :Sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

evtl. verstehe ich es nicht ganz aber eigentlich sollte es mittels z.B. DynDNS als Vermittler plus VNC funktionieren.

- linuxtom-at-home.dyndns.org <- dein Homeserver

- linuxtom-on-the-road.dyndns.org <- du 'irgendwo'

- linuxtom-frau.dyndns.org <- deine Frau 'irgendwo'

Es gibt ja diverse Clients für DynDNS, diese sollten dann natürlich so eingestellt werden das z.B. die IP eingetragen wird via der der Client bei DynDNS ankommt (und _nicht_ mit der die er selbst hat, das könnte ggf. eine hinter einem NatGW sein).

Je nach aktueller Gegebenheit baut dann entweder deine Frau eine VNC-Session zu dir (...on-the-road...) auf (bei dir läuft vncviewer im Listenmode) oder du baust ganz normal eine VNC-Session zu ihr (...-frau...) auf. In beiden Fällen hängst du dann auf ihrer Maschine und kannst arbeiten/supporten.

Das ganze funktioniert nur dann nicht wenn sowohl du als auch deine Frau hinter einer vernagelten (Firmen-)Firewall sitzen die keine Portforwardings aktiv hat. Wenigstens auf einer der beiden Seiten muß entweder ein passendes Forwarding eingerichtet sein oder eine der beiden Seiten muß direkte INetverbindung haben.

Sicherheit lassen wir hier mal außen vor, VNC ohne SSH ist da nicht so der Hit - choose you personal level of paranoia.

----------

## LinuxTom

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Das ganze funktioniert nur dann nicht wenn sowohl du als auch deine Frau hinter einer vernagelten (Firmen-)Firewall sitzen die keine Portforwardings aktiv hat.

 

Du hast es erfasst.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

echovnc würde auch dieses Problem noch umgehen.

Was du allerdings nicht umgehen kannst ist dein DSL1000 zuhause wenn du den als Vermittler einsetzt.

Egal wie du es drehst und wendest, mindestens der Tunnelbroker muß dick angebunden sein oder es läuft eben langsam.

Ggf. bekommst du LogMeIn ans Laufen, anscheinend gibt es dort zumindest Betasupport für Linux, deren Brokerserver dürten ein wenig schneller angebunden sein als DSL1K  :Wink: 

----------

